# paid membership fee



## thongdaeng (Apr 5, 2009)

I have paid my membership fee but not recieved a email to say you have received it. Is this normal?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not normally what is your name ?


----------



## thongdaeng (Apr 5, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Not normally what is your name ?


 My name is Kevin Lavis


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Kevin, I've got you order on the system and it has you down as paying by bank transfer.

We have to let our treasurer check the bank account for those payments as they don't automatically show up in the order system. I'll give him a nudge to check for your payment and we'll get the order under way for you.

Nick


----------



## thongdaeng (Apr 5, 2009)

Nem said:


> Kevin, I've got you order on the system and it has you down as paying by bank transfer.
> 
> We have to let our treasurer check the bank account for those payments as they don't automatically show up in the order system. I'll give him a nudge to check for your payment and we'll get the order under way for you.
> 
> Nick


Cheers Nick its mainly for my Mrs & you no what there like she never stops going on at me about it.
Kev


----------

